# CSW Cult



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

I had no idea that by owning a hedgehog, I'd be suckered into this Carolina Storm Wheel cult!  Every post I've read has somehow referred someone to LarryT and his super wheel! Why hasn't he put these products in stores yet?!  
Anyway, I just wanted to share the thought and see if anyone else noticed that on HHC, the CSW seems to be the only thing we love as much as our hedgies. :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

My fiance thought of a business plan for the csw and csbw because he loves them so much (he's the cleaner lol). He wanted to tell Larry but it was a little silly :lol:


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't imagine thinking it being silly! Everyone is always raving about them! While I'm all for remaining modest and such, LarryT needs to market these bad boys so the whole world can get sucked into the mania!  In all honesty though, something needs to be done to raise awareness of the wheels outside of the HHC world, because there are so many unsafe wheels out there that some jerk is making a fortune off of.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys :mrgreen: We are on most of the forums, ebay and lots of breeders websites so we do have a small following :mrgreen: , you can like us on facebook too https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Carol ... 8394814459 Just started it a week or so ago so our wall is a little bare.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Thanks guys :mrgreen: We are on most of the forums, ebay and lots of breeders websites so we do have a small following :mrgreen: , you can like us on facebook too https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Carol ... 8394814459 Just started it a week or so ago so our wall is a little bare.


I'm headed to Facebook right now, Larry! Let's just say that I am an avid member of this cult. I rant about my CSBW whenever I can, lol. I'm seriously considering buying another one in case anyone I know ever gets a hedgehog and gets a crap wheel. I could just be like, "Here, here's an amazing wheel and I'm giving it to you for free so you would be a nut job to turn it down!" :lol:


----------

